# Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!



## Tiz92 (2. April 2014)

*Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Am 26. April erscheint Lost Alpha für Stalker SoC. 

Die Version die released wird ist nicht perfekt stable und ist eine Folge des Leaks der Mod welche heute passiert ist. Allerdings ist der Leak instabil. 
Es wird vermerkt dass der Download des Leakes der 10 GB Mod (!!) sowie die Nutzung selbiger illegal ist. 

LA wird nicht als offizielles Addon erscheinen. Als Grund wird genau dieser Leak angegeben.

Die Mod integriert die alten Maps aus der Build 1935 und auch eigene. Die Build 1935 ist eine frühe Version des Spieles in der vieles noch anders aufgebaut war als im Hauptspiel und auch einige Gebiete umfasst die es nicht ins Hauptspiel geschafft haben. Außerdem wurde eine neue Story gemacht und sogar Sprecher für die Texte angagiert um alles gut zu machen. 
Lange Zeit wurde die Mod als eigenständiges Addon angesehen wegen den Umfang und auch von GSC wurde in Betracht gezogen die Mod als Addon auf Steam zu releasen. Dass solle jetzt angeblich wegen den Leak nicht mehr möglich sein. 

Außerdem versucht die Mod die "alte" Atmosphäre einzufangen und in Spiel zu bringen und bringt natürlich neue Story und Questlinien um die Gebiete gut zu integrieren. 

Ich persönlich, als riesen Stalker Fan, freue mich riesig auf diese Mod. Vor allem da ja Stalker 2 nicht mehr entwickelt wird.  Es gibt schon einige Mods die die alten Maps integrieren, aber die sind häufig noch in einer Betaphase oder nur in russisch (). 

Ich hoffe ich kann meine Stalker Leidenschaft mit einigen von euch Teilen und euch auf diese Mod aufmerksam machen. Ich denke für alle Stalker Fans ist sie ein MUSS.  

Hier noch die offizielle Website der Modder: Dezowave Group - Headquarters

Und hier noch das FAQ wo viele intressante Fragen beantwortet werden: Lost Alpha FAQ feature - Mod DB




Hauptquellen: https://www.facebook.com/officialst...1521215540469/846065268752723/?type=1&theater, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha mod - Mod DB


(Ist meine zweite User News, und habe bisschen aus der alten rauskopiert zu LA). Ich hoffe ihr steinigt mich nicht. Und auch über Feedback wäre ich erfreut.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Danke für die News, hat mir meinen Abend versüßt.

Ich warte seit Jahren auf was neues

LG


----------



## Tiz92 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ich auch.


----------



## beren2707 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Endlich.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ich bin auch ein Stalker-Fan der ersten Stunde und ich freue mich gerade wie Bolle; das ist einfach zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## Tiz92 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Naja bei all der Freude vergesst nicht dass das Game nicht ganz fertig gefixt ist. Einige Bugs sind noch enthalten. Lest euch das Bild auf FB durch. Gäbe es den Leak nicht müssten wir einige Wochen mehr warten, hätten aber ein fertig gefixtes vollwertiges Addon auch auf Steam was ich begrüßen würde denn so ein Team könnte auch Stalker 2 machen.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Also Stalker: CS war auch relativ arg verbuggt und es hat dennoch Spaß gemacht und ich finde auch, dass gerade das ein wenig unperfekte bei Stalker einfach dazugehört


----------



## Tiz92 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Klar irgendwie hast du recht. Trotzdem finde ich den Leak sehr doof. Es wäre toll gewesen wenn man LA für so 9,99 € bei Steam gefunden hätte. Ich werde sowieso spenden, aber bei Steam hätte man eine riesige Gruppe die das erste mal davon hören und es vielleicht kaufen. Geld heißt unterstützung und das heißt dass es einen Nachfolger geben kann.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ja, das mit dem leaken ist megaassi. Aber kann mich mal jemand aufklären?
Wieso kann das, aufgrund des Leaks, nun nicht mehr als "offizielle" Mod erscheinen bzw. bei Steam erscheinen?
Ich versteh das net.


----------



## hanfi104 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ich hätte es jetzt auch gerne gekauft, Stalker ist mir echt das Geld wert!


----------



## Tiz92 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem leaken ist megaassi. Aber kann mich mal jemand aufklären?
> Wieso kann das, aufgrund des Leaks, nun nicht mehr als "offizielle" Mod erscheinen bzw. bei Steam erscheinen?
> Ich versteh das net.


 
Das verstehe ich auch nicht. "Große" AAA Titel werden auch oft geleakt und erscheinen dann nicht gratis. 

Ich würde sagen wir spenden einfach alle ein paar Euros an Dezowave. Wegen 10 € werden die meisten nicht arm und wer nicht kann spendet halt weniger. Aber eine Kleinigkeit um einfach ein Signal zu geben und zu sagen wir stehen zu euch und wollen euch unterstützen.


----------



## Suebafux (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Hoffe doch das es was wird, wäre echt schade sonst.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

 Endlich kommt mal wieder Stoff 

Ich glaube ich habe mich lang nicht mehr so auf ein "Spiel" bzw Mod gefreut 

Tausend Dank für die News


----------



## Heumond (3. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ich persönlich hätte für die Lost Alpha auch 50€ und mehr gegeben, realistischer wäre natürlich 10-20€.
Kann mir garnicht vorstellen das es soweit sein soll, SoC wurde ja auch eine ganze weile entwickelt und verschoben.


----------



## Ion (3. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Als der erste Stalker Teil damals angekündigt wurde, habe ich ein Spiel erwartet, welches den Versprechen der Entwickler entsprach.
Was dann aber letztendlich released wurde, war mehr als peinlich. Ich war unglaublich enttäuscht und bin es sogar heute noch.
Zuletzt hatte Call of Pripyat viele Spielelemente enthalten, die ich mir für das Hauptspiel gewünscht hätte.

Ich wünsche mir "mein" Stalker in etwa so:
_Um zu überleben, muss ich Artefakte sowie Nahrung suchen, ebenso Getränke (vergleich es etwas mit DayZ) und ich finde nicht immer einen Unterschlupf, bin also gezwungen mir draußen in der Wildnis ein Versteck zu suchen und dort zu nächtigen. Andere Stalker sind auch unterwegs und ich weiß nicht immer, ob ich ihnen vertrauen kann, oder ob sie mich evtl. in eine Falle führen oder schlichtweg nur ignorieren.
Ich möchte diese "Gefahr" spüren, die immer lauert, auch durch die mutierten Monster. Die Krönung des Ganzen sind die Blowouts, welche alles aufscheuchen und verschiedene Lebewesen zwingen, ihre Verstecke zu verlassen oder aufzusuchen. Ich kann andere Stalker (nachts) belauschen, wie sie "ausversehen" über Geheimverstecke reden und diese Information entweder für mich behalten, oder anderen Stalkern für Geld verkaufen. Ich wünsche mir ein Ruf-System, welches jeder Stalker (also auch NPC´s) über sein PDA aufrufen kann. Auch in Gesprächen sollten sich die verschiedenen Stalker über andere "unheimliche" Gestalten unterhalten, z. B. sowas wie: "Hast du neulich Nacht nicht auch Geräusche gehört?! Und ich könnte meinen, dass ein paar unserer Vorräte fehlen!" ICH will dann dieses Geräusch gewesen sein!

Speichern können möchte ich nur an bestimmten Stellen, so dass ich mir zweimal überlegen muss, ob ich heute Beute suche oder lieber etwas anderes tue was sicherer ist. Mein Chara muss schlafen und kann auch träumen.
_

Ich habe bereits verschiedene Mods ausprobiert, doch keiner brachte mir auch nur annährend dieses Spielgefühl 
Glaubt ihr, dass dieser Mod nun endlich das bringt, was das Hauptspiel schon lange bringen sollte?

Ich wünsche mir im Grunde nur eine Open World, welche auf mich reagiert, aber auch ohne mich funktioniert, ohne Skripte.


----------



## Tiz92 (3. April 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Als der erste Stalker Teil damals angekündigt wurde, habe ich ein Spiel erwartet, welches den Versprechen der Entwickler entsprach.
> Was dann aber letztendlich released wurde, war mehr als peinlich. Ich war unglaublich enttäuscht und bin es sogar heute noch.
> Zuletzt hatte Call of Pripyat viele Spielelemente enthalten, die ich mir für das Hauptspiel gewünscht hätte.
> 
> ...



Glaube nicht dass LA alles das kann. Aber deine Ansprücje sind auch hoch. Ohne Skripte wird vieles schwer.


----------



## Heroman_overall (3. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Super News, darauf freue ich mich wie ein Schnitzel. Kann es kaum erwarten wieder auf Reise zu gehen. Die Spiele waren immer mega klasse und mit den Bugs konnte ich auch leben.


----------



## Agallah (3. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Wie gemein, habs eben auf moddb gelesen nachdem ich mich gewundert hab das die Mod innerhalb weniger Tage mehrfach geupdatet wurde und unter den Top 3 der meistgelesensten Mods war. 

Ein Leak auf der Zielgeraden, das haben Dezowave nach fast 7 Jahren freiwilliger Arbeit nicht verdient. Werde nun also auch 10-20 Euro über Paypal spenden, hätte das Spiel aber auch lieber offiziell unterstützt. Vielleicht hätte der mögliche Erfolg von LA zur Folge gehabt das GSC doch wieder die Produktion eines Nachfolgers aufnehmen. Und das die eigenen Tester aus der Stalker-Community für diesen Verrat verantwortlich sind macht es nur noch schlimmer.

Meine Freude hält sich gerade eher in Grenzen. Ich verfolge LA schon seit 2008/2009 und es wäre für mich nicht schlimm gewesen noch einige Monate zu warten um den Entwicklern ihren Triumph und die Möglichkeit zu lassen ein vollständiges und weitgehendst Bugfreies Spiel zu veröffentlichen. Mal schauen ob ich die erste Version überhaupt ausprobiere oder lieber warte was in den kommenden Monaten veröffentlicht wird. Hatte mich auf einen Release im Herbst eingestellt. Enttäuschende Entwicklung...wirkt jetzt alles natürlich sehr überstürzt...


----------



## semimasta (3. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Nah, Danke!

Jetzt muss ich wieder die alten Stalker-DVDs rauskramen 

Gott habe ich dieses Game und die Atmosphäre geliebt, auch wenns verbuggt war hatte es mehr Klasse 
als alle Spiele aus dem Releasejahr zusammen 
Wenn ich mich zurückerinnere... erstes mal Deferred-Shader mit Gewittersturm in der Nacht und diesen Schatten
in einer alten Ostblock Umgebung...

Cya Yakup


----------



## Agallah (3. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



semimasta schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich wieder die alten Stalker-DVDs rauskramen



Um LA bei Release spielen zu können solltest du keine SOC-Installation brauchen. Die Engine wurde erweitert und verbessert (64Bit-Support; verbesserte Mehrkernunterstützung usw.) so dass die alte Exe nicht mehr funktioniert. Sollte ja zuletzt ein Standalone-Release werden was jetzt nur durch den Leak ausgeschlossen ist da die NDA-Vereinbarungen zwischen Dezowave und GSC gebrochen wurden. Das wäre das letzte offizielle Release im Stalker-Franchise geworden. Bin sauer auf den Verantworlichen...


----------



## Tiz92 (3. April 2014)

Agallah schrieb:


> Um LA bei Release spielen zu können solltest du keine SOC-Installation brauchen. Die Engine wurde erweitert und verbessert (64Bit-Support; verbesserte Mehrkernunterstützung usw.) so dass die alte Exe nicht mehr funktioniert. Sollte ja zuletzt ein Standalone-Release werden was jetzt nur durch den Leak ausgeschlossen ist da die NDA-Vereinbarungen zwischen Dezowave und GSC gebrochen wurden. Das wäre das letzte offizielle Release im Stalker-Franchise geworden. Bin sauer auf den Verantworlichen...



Es ist schade, gemein und sehr böse. Der Mann hat jetzt viele Feinde.


----------



## Bandicoot (3. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Cool Endlich, freu mich riesig drauf mal wieder abzutauchen in die Zone. Ist zwar schon Ewig auf der Platte aber lange nicht mehr gestartet. Glaube das Staubt erstmal düchtig wenn ich die Exe klicke.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

War das die Mod von Stalker, die letztes Jahr oder das Jahr davor auf moddb den Titel Mod des Jahres bekommen hat?


----------



## Heumond (4. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ja die Mod trägt den mod of the year preis von 2012. 
Ich finde es schon etwas schade dafür nichts bezahlen zu müssen während sich irgendwelche indie-trash-spiele und ein großteil der großen Veröffentlichungen die Taschen vollstopfen.


----------



## Invisiblo (4. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Können die es nicht trotzdem normal veröffentlichen?

Gibt sicher genug Leute die für zahlen würden obwohl es das Spiel im Netz gibt.


----------



## Ion (4. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht dass LA alles das kann. Aber deine Ansprücje sind auch hoch. Ohne Skripte wird vieles schwer.


 Meine Ansprüche sind zu hoch? Vielleicht. Aber lass mich dir noch etwas erzählen. Seit Stalker damals angekündigt wurde, habe ich jeden Trailer, jedes Bild, jeden noch so kleinen Informationsschnipsel gesammelt. Ich habe noch die ersten Trailer, als das Spiel noch den Namenszusatz "Oblivion Lost" trug, ich habe sogar die inoffzielle Alpha Version die damals durchs Netz geisterte und erste halbwegs fertige Spielszenen zeigte. Ich kenne das Spiel noch als solches, in dem man mit Fahrzeugen herum fahren konnte und die Welt "offen" war. Ich habe sämtliche Interviews verfolgt, Berichte aus Zeitungen kopiert usw.
Ich habe auch Aufnahmen von der offiziellen Band (Firelake) zum Spiel, die bei einem Auftritt Szenen vom Spiel zeigte.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus verschiedenen Interviews:



> Q: What type of gameplay will STALKER feature?
> A: The main motive - maximum freedom. The player is given a whole world, a gigantic territory inhabited by various creatures, controlled by unfamiliar laws, hiding in itself death, as well as glory and riches. The player is given a minimal set of equipment and an introduction to the story. Then - independent exploration, struggle. *The gameplay will be such as the player chooses to make it.* Some will prefer silent stealth operations with lengthy ambushes; some - lightning fast attack. Some prefer to trade and explore, while some become warriors. Freedom of action is the basis of the game, which cannot be played the same twice.


_



			Q: Will S.T.A.L.K.E.R. offer a non-linear game design?
  A: We rejected the linear play from level to level in favour of such freedom of actions and movement as was seen in "Elite", "Daggerfall" and "Fallout". The players will travel the vast territory of the Zone, occupying 30 sq. km. Exploring the Zone, earning money through tasks, and gaining experience in combat, stalkers will move along the unconstrained "non-stiff" story line towards the game end.
  An entire world of the Zone will open up before the player. He will be able to plan his development and travel deep inside. The story will develop independently of the player's actions.
*Every time the game starts, the player will get a new Zone.* Only the important points (dealers' locations, army posts, scientific camps and so on) which will remain unchanged. Anomalies, artefacts, monsters will be randomly generated at start.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....





			Q: Will we see dreams?
  A: Yes.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....





			Q: Will the stalker have a house, outside of the Zone, where he can rest and store possessions? Will there be any inhabited villages?
  A: There will be something of this kind, but inside the Zone. There will be no city or population outside of the perimeter.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....





			G&M: The game is obviously very much a sandbox, but is there a central narrative thread that connects the whole thing together? How does it work?
  SG:We compare S.T.A.L.K.E.R. to a massive-multiplayer game, but an off-line one. How do we simulate this? The game's introducing our innovative Life Simulation system, *which ensures that every creature and character in the game follows its own path and instincts: they hunt, feed, communicate, and fight with each other. *However, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. will also introduce a deep story that the player will be unveiling as he progresses through the game. The player's ultimate goal is to solve the mystery behind the Zone: what's controlling it, what's generating regular explosions of anomalous energy, and so on. Mind you, there will also be hundreds of side quests to allow the player earn extra cash and items.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> Q: Can I broil and eat the meat of, say, hunted birds?
> A: The player will have a possibility to eat the flesh of hunted animals. However, most likely you won't be able to broil it.


_

_Und das sind nur ein paar Zeilen, ich habe davon über 40 Seiten. Es gab sehr viele Trailer, einige davon zeigten Blowouts.
Was es davon letztendlich ins Spiel geschafft hat, wissen wir ja bereits.

Sry, aber wer sich da auf was anderes gefreut hat, hat das Ganze nicht so verfolgt wie ich.
Und der Preis für mein Vertrauen und Hoffnungen in die Entwickler war die *größte Enttäuschung *seinerzeit für mich, die ich bis heute nicht verdaut habe!
Anbei noch Screenshots aus einer Beta Build die ich selbst erstellt habe, an denen ihr den alten Zustand sehr gut erkennen könnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiz92 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ion ich gebe dir eigentlich vollkommen Recht. Diese Features wären alle toll  gewesen und Fehlen sicherlich irgendwie im Spiel, trotzdem finde ich Stalker sehr gut und besser wie 95 % des Mülls auf dem Markt. 

Ich bin kein Programmierer aber ich kann mir vorstellen wie schwer es sein muss die ganzen Sachen reinzukriegen und dass sie funktionieren. Sicherlich wenn man damit wirbt sollten sie drin sein. Ich weiß dir einfach nicht wirklich was sagen denn du hast vollkommen Recht. Ich mag STalker halt trotzdem.

Ich kannte Stalker erst seit 2009, als ich mir einen Gaming PC gekauft habe und richtig mit dem Gamen begann deswegen wusste ich nichts von diesen Versprechungen.


----------



## Aldrearic (4. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

 Endlich wieder was neues. Macht gleich wieder Richtig Laune weiter zu zocken. Gänsehaut o.o
Das Geld ist Stalker allemal Wert und dafür zahle ich auch.

Ich erinnerm ich noch an die ganzen stunden wo ich einfach durch die Gebiete gelaufen bin um alles zu Erkunden mit dieser Atmosphäre.


----------



## Tiz92 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ich mal 10 Dollar gespendet und wenn es erscheint und halbwegs gut ist werde ich nochmal 10 Dollar spenden.


----------



## Heumond (6. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Also von mir gib es was sobald das Spiel starten sollte, mal sehen was das neue Projekt nach der Fertigstellung wird.


----------



## polarwolf (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ich spiele im Moment Survarium (hatte das Glück, eine Einladung zur geschlossenen Beta zur erhalten) und denke, dass das Game Potenzial hat.


----------



## Snoozle (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Auch wenn die Umstände traurig sind und ich es Dezowave so gewünscht hätte, es offiziell zu releasen, hat es zumindest insofern etwas Gutes, dass wir es nun bald spielen können. Ich warte seit einigen Jahren darauf ! Und nichts interessiert mich so sehr wie Lost Alpha, werde dieses jahr sicher kein anderes Spiel mehr brauchen. 

Die Version, die wir jetzt in knapp 3 Wochen kriegen wird ja weiter gefixt und geupdated, also kriegen wir schon noch das finale Lost Alpha zu sehen. 

Ich denke evtl. hat es einen kleinen Vorteil am ende doch... dezowave hätte bei offiziellem Relase nicht viel Geld bekommen, gsc ....... !
Von daher kriegen sie so definitiv gut was ab, weil jeder jetzt spendet, zurecht. Werde ich auch tun bei Release, 50 mindestens.

In der russischen Community halten sich Gerüchte das ganze war intended. Da habe ich überlegt, vllt. gabs etwas richtung Meinungsverschiedenheiten um die Aufteilung der Gewinne aus einem offiziellen Verkauf, wo GSC evtl. zu wenig zahlen wollte und deswegen....

Weiß man nicht, ist auch egal.

Mich interessiert nur, dass ich es am 26.04 spielen kann * und ich freue mich auf dezowaves neues Projekt, was HOFFENTLICH wieder im Stalker UNiverse angesiedelt ist. Auch wenn Lost auf viele Jahre jetzt Stoff für neue und immer neue Mods liefert, sei es für SoC oder LA als Solches, kann etwas "ganz Neues" nie schaden,weil es gibt einfach kein Game das geiler ist als Stalker, FAKT und nun wird dieses durch Lost Alpha abgelöst als bestes SPiel dass es gibt (for me).

Lost ALpha ist für mich aber an sich schon ganz neu und es wird dieses Gefühl haben, wie damals das erste mal Agroprom Underground.......

Lost ALpha wird SoC, CS, COP und jede bisher erschienene Mod ausstechen mit Leichtigkeit. Das geilste Stalker Erlebnis das wir je erleben durften, for sure ! 20 Tage noch....


----------



## Invisiblo (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Wird die Mod denn noch weiterentwickelt bzw. gepatched? Denn jetzt im April schon eine buggy Version spielen zu können ist doch auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

bei solch große mods muss man ja patchen sonst wäre diecommunity vom spiel wenig begeistert 

bsp. Gothic 3 community patch der wurde ja auch jahre lang weiter entwickelt.



wird es ihn auch in deutscher vertonung geben??


----------



## Tiz92 (7. April 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Wird die Mod denn noch weiterentwickelt bzw. gepatched? Denn jetzt im April schon eine buggy Version spielen zu können ist doch auch nicht das Wahre.



Ja die Mod wird weiter supportet. Wenn du erst in 4-5 Monazen eine bugfreie Version spielen willst ist auch gut. 

Edit: Finde es toll dass hier doch einige Stalker Fans im Forum sind und ich nicht alleine bin.


----------



## Agallah (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> wird es ihn auch in deutscher vertonung geben??



Deutsche Übersetzung war mal in Planung bzw. gab's vor einigen Jahren in einem anderen Forum, weit weit entfernt... ... mal einen Dude der sich stolz den offiziellen Dez0wave-Übersetzer für Deutschland nannte und auch mit Dez in Kontakt stand. Glaube aber nicht das es vorerst was wird, der Typ war irgendwann weg, das Forum ist seit kurzer Zeit geschlossen und die Entwickler haben zuletzte auch nichts mehr in die Richtung erwähnt. Übersetzung also eventuell mit der Zeit, Vertonung wird es jedoch nicht geben außer du übernimmst die Federführung für das Projekt und schaust wer noch mitzieht.


----------



## Tiz92 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Agallah schrieb:


> Deutsche Übersetzung war mal in Planung bzw. gab's vor einigen Jahren in einem anderen Forum, weit weit entfernt... ... mal einen Dude der sich stolz den offiziellen Dez0wave-Übersetzer für Deutschland nannte und auch mit Dez in Kontakt stand. Glaube aber nicht das es vorerst was wird, der Typ war irgendwann weg, das Forum ist seit kurzer Zeit geschlossen und die Entwickler haben zuletzte auch nichts mehr in die Richtung erwähnt. Übersetzung also eventuell mit der Zeit, Vertonung wird es jedoch nicht geben außer du übernimmst die Federführung für das Projekt und schaust wer noch mitzieht.


 
Englisch ist mMn ja in Ordung. Klar wäre deutsch besser, aber da auch vertont wurde wären es sowieso "nur" die geschriebenen Dialoge. Hauptsache nicht nur russsisch.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



> Englisch ist mMn ja in Ordung. Klar wäre deutsch besser, aber da auch  vertont wurde wären es sowieso "nur" die geschriebenen Dialoge.  Hauptsache nicht nur russsisch.



solange der text auf eng oder deu ist bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Snoozle (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Wird die Mod denn noch weiterentwickelt bzw. gepatched?


 
JA ! Mach Dir da keine Sorgen, steht im News Update auch explizit drin udn wurde auf der moddb page von mehreren entwicklern von dezowave bestätigt. Die hauen es nur jetzt schon raus, bevor es von moddern zerfleddert wird und Lost ALpha Mods rauskommen, bevor Lost Alpha erscheint....


----------



## Snoozle (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> solange der text auf eng oder deu ist bin ich zufrieden


 
eine deutsche Übersetzung der Texte ist in der Mache gewesen, ich weiß da aber den aktuellen Stand nicht mehr. Zu Release gibts englisch und italienisch, russisch wohl auch, aber weiß nicht, ob direkt zu release.


----------



## Tiz92 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Snoozle schrieb:


> eine deutsche Übersetzung der Texte ist in der Mache gewesen, ich weiß da aber den aktuellen Stand nicht mehr. Zu Release gibts englisch und italienisch, russisch wohl auch, aber weiß nicht, ob direkt zu release.


 
Wirklich italienisch? Dann kann ichs ja ital zocken. Bin nämlich Italiener.


----------



## machine4 (8. April 2014)

Wird das standalone oder muss ich meine alten CDs rauskramen? Nach dem Video auf moddb hab ich auch bock drauf bekommen. Stalker war damals schon was besonders!


----------



## Agallah (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



machine4 schrieb:


> Wird das standalone oder muss ich meine alten CDs rauskramen? Nach dem Video auf moddb hab ich auch bock drauf bekommen. Stalker war damals schon was besonders!


 
Soll angeblich ein Standalone basierend auf dem überarbeiteten Patch 1.7 werden. Bin mir zwar unsicher wie das von der Rechtslage funktionieren soll aber anscheinend haben sie ja GSC's Segen...


----------



## Aldrearic (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ja die Mod wird weiter supportet. Wenn du erst in 4-5 Monazen eine bugfreie Version spielen willst ist auch gut.
> 
> Edit: Finde es toll dass hier doch einige Stalker Fans im Forum sind und ich nicht alleine bin.



Ich finde es bemerkenswert dass es noch Stalker Fans gibt. Ich hoffe Survarium erscheint bald, wollte die Beta erst auch zocken. Aber danach dachte ich, es ist besser es nicht zu tun, dass erhöht die Vorfreude


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (18. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Darauf habe ich als STALKER Fan gewartet...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (18. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Von mir aus soll die Sprachausgabe ruhig russisch sein. Hauptsache glaubwürdig und vernünftig gesprochen!
Solange es brauchbare englische Untertitel gibt, dass man weiß, was man dem Gegenüber gerade an (virtuelle) die Rübe knallt... 

Freu' mich eh wahnsinnig. 
SOC hab' ich drei mal durch (davon einmal mit Complete Mod), CS zwei mal (auch einmal mit complete) und COP einmal - da steht jetzt wohl noch ein Durchgang an, um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken .


----------



## Tiz92 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Von mir aus soll die Sprachausgabe ruhig russisch sein. Hauptsache glaubwürdig und vernünftig gesprochen!
> Solange es brauchbare englische Untertitel gibt, dass man weiß, was man dem Gegenüber gerade an (virtuelle) die Rübe knallt...
> 
> Freu' mich eh wahnsinnig.
> SOC hab' ich drei mal durch (davon einmal mit Complete Mod), CS zwei mal (auch einmal mit complete) und COP einmal - da steht jetzt wohl noch ein Durchgang an, um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken .


 
Ich denke ich habe SoC alleine sicher 20 mal durch mit allen Mods die es gibt.


----------



## Agallah (21. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe SoC alleine sicher 20 mal durch mit allen Mods die es gibt.


 
Icke ooch  Hab SOC aber oft nicht bis zum Ende gespielt weil das Freeplay einfach immer zu verlockend war...Stalker rushed man nicht, sondern man spielt und schaut zu was in der Zone passiert.
Mein erstes Mal SOC ging natürlich aufgrund der Bugs und unkonventionellen Spielweise gründlich schief. Beim zweiten Mal hab ich dann ein eigenen Merge-Mod (Schlafsack, Sky4ce-Grafics und Argus-Texturen, no time limit on quests) erstellt und bin mit diesem immerhin bis vor das AKW gekommen. 
Mit Kanyhalos erstem Oblivion Lost das erste mal komplett durch und im Zuge dessen auf Lost Alpha gestoßen. Weil die noch nicht released war erstmal die deutsche Invasion-Mod gespielt! Dann viel AMK Mod bis die deutsche Adaption von WLAD777 rauskam. Mit dieser in mehreren Anläufen leider nie bis zum Ende gekommen. NLC 6 zur Probe gespielt als es noch übersetzt wurde. Erst Narodnaya Solyanka später STALKERSOUP, wobei beide eher enttäuschend waren und von mir nie beendet wurden. Dann endlich mal wieder mit Lurk 1.0 komplett durchgespielt - im Anschluss OGSE mit der englischen Übersetzung und laaaangem Freeplay. OGSE gehört definitiv zu den besten SOC-Mods! 
Aktuell immer noch Autumn Aurora 2 noch in den Armeelagerhäusern, will es eigentlich vor LA noch komplett durchspielen. Wenn nur das mit dem nicht-rushen nicht wäre...

Clear Sky mit der deutschen Home of Homeless sehr zu empfehlen, hab ich mehrfach gespielt. Die OGSM 1.8 CE oder einfach Vanilla mit diversen Texturenpacks sind auch gut.
Call of Pripyat Vanilla, SGM 1.7 und 2.1, der deutschen More than Homeless oder SMRTR 0.41 , Misery 1 + 2 oder wieder als eigener Merge mit AI-Tricks und CrommCruacs Texturen...
Irgendwas vergesse ich sicher 

Und in einer Woche kommt Lost Alpha raus, auf die ich während ich alle diese Mods gespielt habe immer ein Auge hatte. 
Ist fast noch surreal...ich hoffe wirklich, das es auf der Basis von Lost Alpha noch mehrere Jahre frischen Wind im Stalker Universum geben wird. Denn wenn mich ArmA, FarCry, Crysis, BF, Bioshock usw nerven kann ich immer ein Stalker Spiel startem und fühle mich bißchen wie zuhause.


----------



## Tiz92 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Agallah schrieb:


> Icke ooch  Hab SOC aber oft nicht bis zum Ende gespielt weil das Freeplay einfach immer zu verlockend war...Stalker rushed man nicht, sondern man spielt und schaut zu was in der Zone passiert.
> Mein erstes Mal SOC ging natürlich aufgrund der Bugs und unkonventionellen Spielweise gründlich schief. Beim zweiten Mal hab ich dann ein eigenen Merge-Mod (Schlafsack, Sky4ce-Grafics und Argus-Texturen, no time limit on quests) erstellt und bin mit diesem immerhin bis vor das AKW gekommen.
> Mit Kanyhalos erstem Oblivion Lost das erste mal komplett durch und im Zuge dessen auf Lost Alpha gestoßen. Weil die noch nicht released war erstmal die deutsche Invasion-Mod gespielt! Dann viel AMK Mod bis die deutsche Adaption von WLAD777 rauskam. Mit dieser in mehreren Anläufen leider nie bis zum Ende gekommen. NLC 6 zur Probe gespielt als es noch übersetzt wurde. Erst Narodnaya Solyanka später STALKERSOUP, wobei beide eher enttäuschend waren und von mir nie beendet wurden. Dann endlich mal wieder mit Lurk 1.0 komplett durchgespielt - im Anschluss OGSE mit der englischen Übersetzung und laaaangem Freeplay. OGSE gehört definitiv zu den besten SOC-Mods!
> Aktuell immer noch Autumn Aurora 2 noch in den Armeelagerhäusern, will es eigentlich vor LA noch komplett durchspielen. Wenn nur das mit dem nicht-rushen nicht wäre...
> ...


 
Mir geht es total gleich. Vielleicht hast du Complete Mod noch vergessen. Und wenn du neue Gebiete willst die in Quests gut eingearbeitet sind gibt es seit letzen Sommer auch das hier: Stalker RMA German Edition mod for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl - Mod DB Habe es leider nicht ganz fertig gespielt wegem einem Bug aber sonst sehr tolle Mod.


----------



## Agallah (21. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Mir geht es total gleich. Vielleicht hast du Complete Mod noch vergessen.



Complete hab ich tatsächlich nur angespielt (Kordon) und bin nie bei geblieben.

Vorhin entdeckt das es von Wlads Solyanka aktuell eine neue Version gibt,inkl. neuer Gebiete und Questlinie. Die wird auch irgendwann ausprobiert werden.


----------



## Tiz92 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Agallah schrieb:


> Complete hab ich tatsächlich nur angespielt (Kordon) und bin nie bei geblieben.
> 
> Vorhin entdeckt das es von Wlads Solyanka aktuell eine neue Version gibt,inkl. neuer Gebiete und Questlinie. Die wird auch irgendwann ausprobiert werden.


 
Ja die Deluxe, aber released ist sie ja nicht oder?


----------



## Agallah (21. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ja die Deluxe, aber released ist sie ja nicht oder?


 
Scheint so als kommt die Deluxe peu a peu als OpenBeta. Aktuelle Build Easter Special ist wenige Tage alt, hab aber noch nicht genauer hingeschaut.


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Agallah schrieb:


> Scheint so als kommt die Deluxe peu a peu als OpenBeta. Aktuelle Build Easter Special ist wenige Tage alt, hab aber noch nicht genauer hingeschaut.


 
Naja gut. Jetzt fehlen ja nur noch wenige Tage für Lost Alpha. Hoffe dass man damit mehr wie nur einige Stunden zu tun hat.


----------



## Nazzy (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

hey ho, bin ebenfalls ein " Stalker" :> ( Fan natürlich ) und bin echt gespannt, was sie uns zaubern werden.
Wie läuft das denn nun ab @ 26th April? Kann man das Game auf der Page saugen oder iwo kaufen ?


----------



## Agallah (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Nazzy schrieb:


> hey ho, bin ebenfalls ein " Stalker" :> ( Fan natürlich ) und bin echt gespannt, was sie uns zaubern werden.
> Wie läuft das denn nun ab @ 26th April? Kann man das Game auf der Page saugen oder iwo kaufen ?


 
Das wird sich noch zeigen, ich vermute DL auf moddb und weitere Mirrors (ev. Torrentdatei) auf der eigenen HP.

Wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoll die Tage noch eine offizielle Ankündigung zu posten damit jeder versteht was die Build am 26. alles beinhaltet und was später noch nachgereicht wird. Sonst führt das alles zu einem großen Chaos...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ich hoffe die Server bleiben am 26. stabiel. Weiß jemand eine genaue Uhrzeit bzw in welcher zeitzone der release statt findet?


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Server bleiben am 26. stabiel. Weiß jemand eine genaue Uhrzeit bzw in welcher zeitzone der release statt findet?


 
Uhrzeit hat noch niemand bekannt gegeben. Hab auch meine Sorgen dass Moddb.com zusammenbricht. Torrent wirds richten, und andere Hoster. Es werden um die 5 GB gepackt sein. Und nach der Installation 15 GB. Also Platz auf der SSD schaffen. 

Freue mich riesig. Hoffe die Woche geht schnell rum. 

Hoffe auch dass dann auch wirklich nicht zu viele Bugs drin sind. Und eher nur noch Features fehlen. 

Hab grad SoC nochmal mit Autumn Aurora 2.0 und Priboi Story durchgezockt. Außerdem vor ein paar Wochen CoP mit SGM 2.2 welches wirklich grandios ist. Hat auch neue Quests und viele Gebiete von CS und SoC.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Nur 5GB ? Da  Hans ichs ja in 20Minuten bei gutem Server 

Aber bis Samstag ist echt einen Qual


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nur 5GB ? Da  Hans ichs ja in 20Minuten bei gutem Server
> 
> Aber bis Samstag ist echt einen Qual


 
Ungepackt dann ca. 15 

Da hast du schon was Platzt. Ich werde mit meiner 1,5 MB/s bisschen länger brauchen. 


Auf jeden Fall schade dass bis jetzt PCGH nichts auf der Main gebracht hat. Das letzte mal als ich von LA berichtete (2012) hat man die News auf der Hauptseite presentiert. 

Und da LA ja eigentlich schon ein Standalone Addon zu Stalker und somit ein normales Spiel wird könnte man ja mal eine Watch Dogs oder BF4-Patch News weniger bringen.


----------



## Nazzy (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



> Da hast du schon was Platzt. Ich werde mit meiner 1,5 MB/s bisschen länger brauchen.



Puh, 5gb sollte ich mit meinem Holzmodem ( 200kbs ) auch noch an einem Tag schaffen 


Ich bin aufjedenfall gespannt, was die Modder da gezaubert haben


----------



## Gohrbi (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

...hier ist der Originalschauplatz .... 25 Jahre nach Tschernobyl: Die Geisterstadt Pripjat « DiePresse.com


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Und da LA ja eigentlich schon ein Standalone Addon zu Stalker und somit ein normales Spiel wird könnte man ja mal eine Watch Dogs oder BF4-Patch News weniger bringen.


 
JA schade eben . Ich vermisse auch mal eine News zu Dying Light. Das ist auch ein sehr nettes Spiel was kommen wird. Aber ich schreibe OT.

Naja ich denke mal ich werde es erstmal auf die SSD klatschen. Vlt bringt das durch die bessere Programmierung einen Vorteil. Das normale Stalker skaliert bei mir absolut nicht mit einer SSD

ICh wollte mir ja schon immer mal das ganze in Echt ansehen aber die Reise etc ist verdammt teuer...


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Es wäre toll mal da hin zu gehen. Die Strahlung macht mir aber schon bisschen Angst. Leider gibt es keinen SEVA Anzug im Real life. 

Man kann glaube ich nur 2 Strahlungstypen abschirmen. Für einen Typ würde man massive Bleiplatten brauchen. 

Wie viel kostet so ein Zonenausflug?


----------



## Dustin91 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Also die Hauptstraßen sind relativ gut dekontaminiert und wenn man sich nur einen Tag dort aufhält und nicht abseits der Wege rumspringt und nix isst etc., ist die Strahlenbelastung relativ ungefährlich.


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Also die Hauptstraßen sind relativ gut dekontaminiert und wenn man sich nur einen Tag dort aufhält und nicht abseits der Wege rumspringt und nix isst etc., ist die Strahlenbelastung relativ ungefährlich.



Will man jetz nicht auch einen neuen Sarkophag bauen? Im Reaktor ist es ja noch sehr lange heiß mit dem flüssigen Plutonium...


----------



## Dustin91 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Die sind schon dabei:

Tschernobyl: Neuer Sarkophag nimmt Form an - Wissen & Computer - Stuttgarter Zeitung


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Die sind schon dabei:
> 
> Tschernobyl: Neuer Sarkophag nimmt Form an - Wissen & Computer - Stuttgarter Zeitung



Wie haben die bloß die Monolither vom Zentrum der Zone vertieben?


----------



## Dustin91 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wie haben die bloß die Monolither vom Zentrum der Zone vertieben?


 
Jetzt weißt du wieso der Bau so teuer ist


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet so ein Zonenausflug?


 
Also die letzte Info die ich habe: ~3000€ (aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht)


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Also die letzte Info die ich habe: ~3000€ (aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht)



Hab mir jetzt aber mehr erwartet. Sicher viel, aber so um 10K habe ich mir gedacht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt aber mehr erwartet. Sicher viel, aber so um 10K habe ich mir gedacht.


 
NA da wird sicher noch einiges drum rum sein. Aber sowas kann man halt auch nicht im nächsten Reisebüro erfragen. Die bieten sowas nicht an. Habe da schon gefragt und bin auch entsetzte Gesichter gestoßen


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> NA da wird sicher noch einiges drum rum sein. Aber sowas kann man halt auch nicht im nächsten Reisebüro erfragen. Die bieten sowas nicht an. Habe da schon gefragt und bin auch entsetzte Gesichter gestoßen


 
Oh Gott die hätte ich gerne gesehen.  Muss ich auch mal bein einem hießigen Büro nachfragen. Extrem Urlauber.


----------



## Nazzy (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

3000 ? Ich meine, ich hätte mal iwo gelesen, dass man da schon für 1000-1500 hinkommt. Naja, ich schaue mir sowas lieber aus der Ferne an...also auf dem Monitor


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Oh Gott die hätte ich gerne gesehen.  Muss ich auch mal bein einem hießigen Büro nachfragen. Extrem Urlauber.


Muss du mal machen 


Nazzy schrieb:


> 3000 ? Ich meine, ich hätte mal iwo gelesen, dass man da schon für 1000-1500 hinkommt. Naja, ich schaue mir sowas lieber aus der Ferne an...also auf dem Monitor


Ich würde mal denken das ist nur die Führung mit dem Guide dort. Allein rennt da sicher keiner rein


----------



## Tiz92 (22. April 2014)

Nur noch gut 3 Tage  Hab meine Freundin heute schon vorgewahrnt.


----------



## Dre (24. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

*freu*


----------



## Tiz92 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Nur noch 2 mal schlafen.


----------



## Invisiblo (24. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ich werde erstmal abwarten, von mir aus auch bis Ende des Jahres. Möchte das ganze gerne als "komplettes" und bug-freies Erlebnis genießen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ich werde erstmal abwarten, von mir aus auch bis Ende des Jahres. Möchte das ganze gerne als "komplettes" und bug-freies Erlebnis genießen.


 Ich bin so frech und warte einfach die ersten brauchbaren Erfahrungsberichte ab. 

*Tiz92*, hälst du uns auf dem Laufenden?


----------



## Tiz92 (24. April 2014)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Ich bin so frech und warte einfach die ersten brauchbaren Erfahrungsberichte ab.
> 
> Tiz92, hälst du uns auf dem Laufenden?



Werde ich gerne machen  vielleicht öffne ich einen neuen Thread wo ich bisschen die Erfahringen reinschreibe.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Besser gleich einen Sammelthread


----------



## Agallah (24. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Besser gleich einen Sammelthread


 
Für Erfahrungsberichte, Tipps & Fragen, Bugs, Patches, Screenshots, später Updates, Erweiterungen und Mods...:eek:


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Agallah schrieb:


> Für Erfahrungsberichte, Tipps & Fragen, Bugs, Patches, Screenshots, später Updates, Erweiterungen und Mods...:eek:


 
Die Frage ist, wer machst sich die Mühe? :p


----------



## Tiz92 (24. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wer machst sich die Mühe? :p



War das eine Anspielung auf mich?  Heute und Morgen hab ich keine Zeit aber Samstag Vormittag werde ich mich umschauen und einen machen während ich LA downloade. Brauche dafür sicher 2 Stunden. 

Werde mich halt an andere Sammelthreads halten und ihn Schritt für Schritt ausbauen, mach das zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Sehr gut. Ich habe das forum schon um den titanfall thread erweitert von daher bin ich außen vor... :p

sofern der Server das packt dauert das nur eine Zigarettenlänge


----------



## Tiz92 (24. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Ich habe das forum schon um den titanfall thread erweitert von daher bin ich außen vor... :p
> 
> sofern der Server das packt dauert das nur eine Zigarettenlänge



Gut dann mach ich mich dran am Samstag.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Natürlich kann ich Unterstützung bieten


----------



## Tiz92 (24. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich Unterstützung bieten



In dem Fall schreib ich dir eine PM.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Nur noch ein paar Stunden


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ist bei euch die Webseite auch down?


----------



## Dre (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Morgen!

Webseite ist down . Auf moddb gibts noch nix in der d/l section


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Dre schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Webseite ist down . Auf moddb gibts noch nix in der d/l section


 
Schon seit heute Nacht geht nichts mehr :p


----------



## Dre (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

*refresh* ......................................... *refresh* ....................................................... *refresh* .............................................


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Dre schrieb:


> *refresh* ......................................... *refresh* ....................................................... *refresh* .............................................


 
Ich denke mal heute Abend hat man eine realistische Chance es zu downloaden


----------



## Aldrearic (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Geld verschwenden könnense in Sotchi und wohl auch wieder in Tschernobyl. Gab doch ne Doku wo die da reingegangen sind vor paar Jahren und da fast nichts mehr gefunden haben weil alles damals in die Atmosphäre geschossen wurde. Kann mich auch irren.

Ist klar wenn eine Mod zum Download ist für Stalker dass die Website zusammenbricht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Geld verschwenden könnense in Sotchi und wohl auch wieder in Tschernobyl. Gab doch ne Doku wo die da reingegangen sind vor paar Jahren und da fast nichts mehr gefunden haben weil alles damals in die Atmosphäre geschossen wurde. Kann mich auch irren.
> 
> Ist klar wenn eine Mod zum Download ist für Stalker dass die Website zusammenbricht


 
Das darf aber nicht sein


----------



## Tiz92 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Mach grad nen Sammelthread. Auf Moddb.com hat einer gesagt ab frühen Nachmittag solls gehen. Aktuell haben sie Probleme die große Datei auf Dez0wave.com upzuloaden.  Sollen sie es halt Moddb machen inzwischen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Die sollen Eier machen  Ich habe heute Abend Gäste und will es zuvor angezockt haben damit ich ruhiger werde


----------



## Tiz92 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die sollen Eier machen  Ich habe heute Abend Gäste und will es zuvor angezockt haben damit ich ruhiger werde


 
Bei mir liegt die Freundin im Bett und ich vor dem PC


----------



## Agallah (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ich freue mich soooo auf die neuen und überarbeiteten Karten! Alter Kordon und Müllhalde, Radar, Darkolina und bin auch gespannt auf die neue Bar 100 Rads! 
Habt ihr schon die alten Karten aus den Builds gespielt? Ich habe absichtlich gewartet und darauf verzichtet...

Übersicht der enthaltenen Karten: Lost Alpha's Final Levels List feature - Mod DB

Wenn ich später vom Grillen wiederkomme will ich einen DL-Link sehen!


----------



## Tiz92 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

sobald ich das Spiel gedownload und durchgezockt habe, werde ich bemerken, das meine Freundin nicht mehr auf mich wartet


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Agallah schrieb:


> Ich freue mich soooo auf die neuen und überarbeiteten Karten! Alter Kordon und Müllhalde, Radar, Darkolina und bin auch gespannt auf die neue Bar 100 Rads!
> Habt ihr schon die alten Karten aus den Builds gespielt? Ich habe absichtlich gewartet und darauf verzichtet...
> 
> Übersicht der enthaltenen Karten: Lost Alpha's Final Levels List feature - Mod DB
> ...


 
ich freu mich auch drauf. Ich darf dann Grillmeister sein und will aber gleichzeitig downloaden


----------



## Sielenc (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Gibt es noch immer keinen Download ? !


----------



## hanfi104 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ich warte jetzt auch schon den ganzen Tag, wird wohl noch dauern


----------



## Tiz92 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Zitat Dez0wave



> Cant really upload anything to moddb it seems, not even a small manual, or ost, so we will skip it for now, and go for the torrents. Will post news later, but it will take 3more hours to upload file, and an other one to transfer and start to seed. Sorry for that, but thats all I can do now.



Wird also erst sehr spät oder Morgen früh was denke ich.


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ich hoffe, dass meine Leitung gute Dienste leisten wird


----------



## Aldrearic (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Boah. Rück rüber das Teil 
Hab nur ne 250mb Leitung ^^ 

Passiert auch bei grösseren Publisher dass alles zusammenbricht, weil zu viele etwas laden wollen.


----------



## Tiz92 (26. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass meine Leitung gute Dienste leisten wird



Haha an der Uni hätte ich sowas auch.  Zu Hause wirds länger dauern.


----------



## ASD_588 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



> Ich hoffe, dass meine Leitung gute Dienste leisten wird



hat noch jemand 40km  glasfasekabel übrig? 



> Wird also erst sehr spät oder Morgen früh was denke ich.



schade aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein tag.


----------



## machine4 (26. April 2014)

Jetzt ma ernsthaft, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein ein paar GB hochzuladen. Die werden doch irgendwo eine Leitung mit ein paar Mbit Upload finden.


----------



## Sielenc (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Gibt es auch irgendwo eine Aktuelle Info vom Entwickler Team, zum jetzigen Stand der Dinge ? 
http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha

Das kann ja wohl nicht alles sein oder ? 
Ich wäre über eine Quelle wirklich sehr dankbar.


----------



## StarforceZx (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Hier die Bedienungsanleitung von Lost Alpha die Map ist ja riesig 

http://sjc10.dl.dbolical.com/2014/04/26/LA_manual.pdf?st=lQbamGXVJl2q5Ya0JGWD0g==&e=1398544369


----------



## Sielenc (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Sehr nett von Dir StarforceZx..

Danke sehr..


----------



## StarforceZx (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Part 3 von 13 wird grad hochgeladen wird wohl heute nichts mehr :/

Immerhin der Release Trailer ist da

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjh8sjkKR40


Edit: Part 1 ist da  http://www.moddb.com/downloads/start/68750

Part 2 http://www.moddb.com/downloads/start/68752


----------



## hanfi104 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Wenn die erst bei Part 3 sind, dann gute Nacht


----------



## ASD_588 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

kann mit jemand den link zeigen wo man die dateien downloaden kann  (nicht der link mit dem der download startet)


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Index of /lostalpha


----------



## ASD_588 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Danke


----------



## Sielenc (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Hmm.. ca. alle 30 Minuten kommt nur ein Part ? Das kann ja dauern..


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Ne, die Intervalle dauern länger.
Jetzt sind es schon 1,5 h ohne neuen Part.


----------



## Sielenc (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Wie sehr Du doch Recht hast.. hab vergessen auf die Uhr zu sehen..  da bringt das schnelle Internet im Moment gerade mal gar nichts..


----------



## smOothee (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Part 4: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - LOST ALPHA v1.3000 - Part 4 download - Mod DB

1,2,3 nicht in Sicht bzw. nicht mehr verfügbar - uff.


----------



## Tiz92 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



smOothee schrieb:


> Part 4: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - LOST ALPHA v1.3000 - Part 4 download - Mod DB
> 
> 1,2,3 nicht in Sicht bzw. nicht mehr verfügbar - uff.


 
Werden gerade upgeloadet. 

Alle Infos künftig hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/330693-sammelthread-s-t-l-k-e-r-lost-alpha-10.html


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Destroyer3000 schrieb:


> Zum Release von Lost Alpha: Was für Helden man, die Dateien hätte man natürlich schon vor dem 26. hochladen müssen und dann eben die Links publizieren.



 Haben sie ja, dabei ist aber ein Fehler passiert. Und btw: Sei doch froh, dass Du das Ding überhaupt kostenlos bekommt.


----------



## Sielenc (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Richtig.. einfach nur unqualifizierte Organisation.. schade.. 

Aber ich bin auf den Inhalt der Daten gespannt..


----------



## Heumond (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Destroyer3000 schrieb:


> Welche Mods kannst du "Stalker-Anfängern" denn so empfehlen? Complete?



Complete, Sigerous Mod und Misery kann ich zumindest uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Misery 2.1 ist vlt. nicht zwangsläufig für Anfänger geeignet, die Schwierigkeit wurde ziemlich angezogen.
Aber jetzt wo die Lost Alpha verfügbar ist würde ich direkt damit starten


----------



## dekay55 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Meine güte hört auf zu Jammern, habt ihr kein Reallife oder was, wenns heut net kommt kommts morgen, oder übermorgen, oder Naechste Woche, das doch shit egal, es ist KOSTENLOS da dürfen die sich auch ruhig zeit lassen. Vieleicht ham die einfach keine gescheiten Server, und selbst das kann man ihnen nicht übel nehmen, es ist KOSTENLOS die verdienen null dran, selbst wenn sie nen super duper Server mieten würden wo schnell hochgeladen und runtergeladen werden kann ist es Kostenlos und sie finanzieren euren Spass. Da sollte man wirklich keine Anforderungen stellen oder irgendwas von wegen Unqualifiziert vom stapel lassen. Die ham bestimmt ihre eigenen sorgen grad. Auserdem kann niemand abschaetzen was die überhaupt grad für Probleme haben. 

Natürlich würd ich auch gern mein letzten freien Tag nutzen um es zu Zocken, aber ist eben nicht also mach ich was anderes und reg mich garnich auf sondern freu mich dann auf Donnerstag oder Mittwoch abend wenn ich vom schaffen komm das ich ne runde Stalker zocken kann KOSTENLOS....


----------



## ASD_588 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Lost Alpha by dezowave - gameupdates.org

hier ist ein offizieller torrent.


 *ATTENTION!

 For all of you that prefer do download via torrent here is the link: gameupdates.org
After downloading, please help to seed that beast 
*
steht hier:
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha mod - Mod DB


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

In der Tat


----------



## dekay55 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Dank Torrent hab ichs in knapp 23 minuten saugen können  Ich seede mal ein wenig für euch alle 
Ein Hoch auf meine 100mbit leitung


----------



## Gohrbi (28. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Habe gerade auch das Spiel geladen, leider sind in JEDEM Part eine Datei beschädigt.
Da es ja nicht so lange dauert, habe ich alle Parts 2x geladen.... leider immer mit so einem Fehler:


----------



## hase (28. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Lad es dir über den torrent runter, der funktioniert. Mit den einzelnen parts hatte ich dieselben Probleme.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

...danke  Download läuft .... Leider stören "Malwarebytes" und das GDATA den Genuss. Mal sehen, was das Ergebnis nachher sagt. 


EDIT: leider auch hier die beschädigten Dateien. Andere Möglichkeit?

Dieses Kapitel S.T.A.L.K.E.R. wird mir wohl verschlossen bleiben.
Mehrere Versuche sind gescheitert. Immer "beschädigte Dateien".


----------



## ASD_588 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

was verwendest du zum entpacken?


----------



## Gohrbi (28. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

7Zip nehme ich.


----------



## ASD_588 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

entpack mal alle gleichzeitig so hab ichs zumindest gemacht dan sollte ein ordner erscheinen.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

..habe es hinbekommen, Spiel läuft

Zauberstab: "winrar" zum entpacken genommen. 

Leider komme ich nicht aus dem Bunker, die Tür bleibt zu. Habe schon mit dem Knaben verhandelt aber er läßt mich nicht raus.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ..habe es hinbekommen, Spiel läuft
> 
> Zauberstab: "winrar" zum entpacken genommen.
> 
> Leider komme ich nicht aus dem Bunker, die Tür bleibt zu. Habe schon mit dem Knaben verhandelt aber er läßt mich nicht raus.


 
Die Aufgabe ist, erst die Ausrüstung zu finden. Die liegt aber nicht vor der Tür. Wo startete das Spiel nochmal? Such mal in diesem Raum. 

Tjaja, das "altschulische" Gameplay ist man gar nicht mehr gewohnt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Aldrearic (29. April 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Über Mod db hab ichs heut innerhalb von etwa 10-15 Minuten geladen. Geht richtig schnell mit ner 250mb Leitung.
Installiert hab ichs noch nich oder entpackt.


----------



## Contor (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

Total am laggen die MOD. Derzeit noch nicht spielbar.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lost Alpha Mod für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. erschein am 26. April!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/330693-sammelthread-s-t-l-k-e-r-lost-alpha.html

Hier Findest du hilfe


----------

